# Help with a Sensor. 1J0973702



## Sk8phreak88 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey guys, GREAT forum ya go here! 
I've had to do some searches on the intarwebz for some buddies of mine and I almost always find the answer linked to Vortex.
Now I've got a couple questions of my own!
I purchased a 2001 passat wagon 2.8 4motion as a salvage vehicle for my self.
I'm getting very close to finishing it up but I'm having trouble finding where a few sensors go or what sensor they should be in general!
The number on the sensor plug is 1J0973702
I've found out what the sensor with the same number is for on the drivers side (OAT) So that's no problem. Now I've found a plug with the same number on the passenger side. How ever, the sensor that plugs into that side is gone. Where does it go and what is it's purpose?
It is located down near the horn on the passenger side of the car (this is a US. Spec car so from the front of the car, the left side.)
I can't seem to find any decent pictures of where it goes or what it's for. 
Any help? 
I'll try and snap some pictures but my iPhone is terrible at doing that!








Foot notes:
Plug # 1J0973702
Passenger side, next to horn.
What's it for and where's it go?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Help with a Sensor. 1J0973702 (Sk8phreak88)*

2 wire?
probably the fog light connector


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Help with a Sensor. 1J0973702 (Slimjimmn)*

Brake wear indicator. The light should be on though if it's disconnected, no?


----------



## aabuauf (Apr 30, 2010)

Did you know what that senor for?
if you know please tell me because i have the same problem
thanks


----------

